# Rocky!



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Who's going up today? I'm just about to leave hartville should be there by 7. Ill be in camo waders, red coat and a ranger boats hat.stop and say hi if you see me. Would of liked to waited until Tuesday but I'm working everyday of the week now but sundays


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Good luck. rocky stiffed me last week. getting some rain this morning.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking at the forecast, we are gonna get a couple days of rain this upcoming week


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm probably going to go check it out after this rain stops. Flow still reads low, but hopefully the rain doesn't drive it up to unfishable levels today... I'm like you, only have one day off -- gotta at least try!


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

The rocky should be good now... the flow is up... its up to 1.5 ft ... and water temp is 42. couldnt really ask for anything more, fish are probably getting spunky right now. i think i might go for an hour or so.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Got 1 male about 45 mins ago. Seen 4 others caught. Not sure how to post pics from my iPhone but ill send it to the computer when I get home and throw it up. Still fishing. My first steely in about 8 years. Felt damn good. All fish I seen caught were on spawn sacs mine also


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Where were u at? I'm just getting back to my car now, was fishing around the nature center area... Skunked. Didn't come across anyone else fishing. Starting to get pretty frustrated with this whole fly fishing thing!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was fishing by the boat ramp up river a little bit by the waterfall. I got the male and then the water was moving so fast it was hard to drift at the right speed where i was at. i thought of fishing the nature center but just packed it up and headed home.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice!!!! I fished there Friday, to no avail. Should of fought hard with rising water temps.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!Sure did. Was about a 10-15 min fight. He had a rapala in his mouth so I had to be careful not to get hooked when I landed him. Ill be back up next Sunday again. Hoping to find spawn sacs somewhere. It's hard to even find the pre tied jar ones around my area. I was hoping that fish would of been a female for that reason


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

On old Columbia and cedar point rd there is a little store where I buy my egg sacks and maggots or meal worms from


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Or the emerald necklace,


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Are these close to the rocky? I'm in the canton area and steelhead stuff is hard to find down here


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'll be there Sunday as well... Only this time I might have to bring my spinning gear as a backup for when I completely lose confidence in the fly! lol


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

10-15 minute fight? These fish break if you put it to them. No way it should take someone that long to land a steelhead in Ohio under any conditions. Blows my mind how often I read about these extreme long battles. They aren't tuna.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Erieangler51 said:


> Are these close to the rocky? I'm in the canton area and steelhead stuff is hard to find down here


It was the building to your right by the boat ramps, looks like a restaurant
The store on old Columbia is about 15 min. South from the boat ramps.

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

fisherman33 said:


> 10-15 minute fight? These fish break if you put it to them. No way it should take someone that long to land a steelhead in Ohio under any conditions. Blows my mind how often I read about these extreme long battles. They aren't tuna.


This is true, warm water and long fight equals death. But for all we know he kept it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Sounds a bit like more fish are moving into the system. I went for an hour today. hit a spot that neves fails me. nothing.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I sure hope so I even tried the "funnel" thinking for sure they would be there and nothing


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I use 4 lb flouro I can't horse the fish in.every time I would get him close he would take off there was nothin I could do. I released him an he Swam away perfectly fine on his own


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

jjshbetz11 said:


> This is true, warm water and long fight equals death. But for all we know he kept it.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Waters not warm enough right now for them to die from an extended fight. Also 4# flouro is extremely Unnecessary

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> Thanks guys!!!Sure did. Was about a 10-15 min fight. He had a rapala in his mouth so I had to be careful not to get hooked when I landed him. Ill be back up next Sunday again. Hoping to find spawn sacs somewhere. It's hard to even find the pre tied jar ones around my area. I was hoping that fish would of been a female for that reason



Probably was my stickbait in his mouth from the first fish i hooked this season, and it broke off. I hope you kept it. Give it a try. It works wonders for me.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

FISHIN216 said:


> Waters not warm enough right now for them to die from an extended fight. Also 4# flouro is extremely Unnecessary
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You are right about the water it was not warm at all. Every time I washed my hands they were cold for awhile. I was using a 4 lb flouro leader I rigged the rod with 6 lb but with the water being clear Friday that's what I tied on and I kept it on today.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Rasper said:


> Probably was my stickbait in his mouth from the first fish i hooked this season, and it broke off. I hope you kept it. Give it a try. It works wonders for me.


Wasn't a stick bait. It was a purple x rap shad. But yes I did keep it and plan to throw it sometime. The fish obviously liked it.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> Wasn't a stick bait. It was a purple x rap shad. But yes I did keep it and plan to throw it sometime. The fish obviously liked it.


Purple has been the color fpr this season. At least for me. But those x raps are expensive. You caught an 8 dollar fish.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Rasper said:


> Purple has been the color fpr this season. At least for me. But those x raps are expensive. You caught an 8 dollar fish.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


That was my exact thought. Seeing how it was a male that's all I considered it besides my first in 8 yrs


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

FISHIN216 said:


> Waters not warm enough right now for them to die from an extended fight. Also 4# flouro is extremely Unnecessary
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



the fish die from exhaustion. they lose strength and stored energy during a fight. the warm water adds stress to the fish. the fish can die hours or even days after a fight if theyre not able to recoup that lost energy. the warm water can be a contributing factor but is not the main problem.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Patricio said:


> the fish die from exhaustion. they lose strength and stored energy during a fight. the warm water adds stress to the fish. the fish can die hours or even days after a fight if theyre not able to recoup that lost energy. the warm water can be a contributing factor but is not the main problem.


Hours even days lol. How would you ever prevent that? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

River is prime right now, wish I could go. Looking like Wednesday morning I will be there depending how much rain we get tomorrow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

jjshbetz11 said:


> River is prime right now, wish I could go. Looking like Wednesday morning I will be there depending how much rain we get tomorrow
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+1 ill be wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

If you're releasing the fish, please don't gill it.......


----------

